# Media volunteers needed for Children's campaign, Diabetes  UK



## DUK Regional Media (Dec 18, 2012)

My name’s Sylvia Lambe and I am the media officer for the Diabetes UK South East region and part of my remit is to raise awareness of the condition in the media.

In March 2013 we are launching the second phase of our five year awareness campaign to ensure more parents, grandparents, carers, teachers, healthcare professionals and anyone who looks after or works with children are aware of the symptoms of diabetes.  

The charity is working to reduce the number of children not diagnosed until they are in DKA because symptoms have gone unnoticed. 

 If the symptoms of Type 1 diabetes can be identified early, then the right test can be carried out and diabetes can be brought under control.  If a child has any of the signs and symptoms, we want parents and carers to take them straight to the doctor and insist on a test for Type 1 diabetes there and then.

According to  research currently, only around 9 per cent of parents can recognise all the main symptoms of Type 1 diabetes.

Therefore in order to gain maximum exposure and coverage of our national campaign in the South East, journalists will be requesting a human interest angle in order to run the story in the regional media. 

So, I am looking for  local  children with diabetes and their parents who would like to share their story of diagnosis and management. Also it would be great  if their school would like to get involved in our campaign.

Either they or their parent(s)  should be willing  to  be interviewed by  the local media this could be a chat on the phone with a newspaper or radio journalist or being filmed on camera for a television programme.

Here's a link to details of the 4 Ts campaign
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Campaigning/4Ts-campaign/

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you need any further clarification and/or information.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Sylvia Lambe
South East Regional Media Officer


----------



## bev (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Sylvia,

I have sent you a pm.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

You might also like to ask on the email list at Children with Diabetes


----------

